# DHX Air oder anderer Dämpfer beim Uncle Jimbo



## piilu (7. Februar 2012)

Hi ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir nen stärkeren Däpfer in mein Jimbo einzubau. Hab die Befürchtung, dass der rp 23 doch schnell an seine Grenze kommt bei höheren sprüngen, besonders bei unsauberen Landungen. Ich kenne mich mit Dämpfern und Gabeln so gut wie garnicht aus und wollte mal fragen ob was denn der Unterschied wäre wenn ich den Dämpfer tauschen würde. Voralem auf was man beim Dämpferkauf achten soll


----------



## -MIK- (7. Februar 2012)

Was genau hast Du denn vor mit dem Jimbo? Hat der Koerk in Willingen nicht Road- und Adidasgap mit dem RP23 gesprungen? Denke wenn das geht, wird alles andere auch gehen. Reservern hat der also genug.

Ein anderer Dämpfer wird Dir aber bei unsauberen Landungen nicht helfen, eher mehr Federweg.

Der DHX Air funktioniert in meinem Jimbo hervorragend, allerdings hat sich dadurch "nur" das Ansprechverhalten und der Grip am Boden verändert... der hat genau so 63mm Hub wie der RP23...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (7. Februar 2012)

Welches ist denn das Adidasgap? 
Ich mach mir hal nen bisschen sorgen, dass der Däpfer im Vergleich zur Gabel bei fast allen Sprüngen komplett einfedert. Ich will ungerne irgendwann nen Abflug über den Lenker machen weil das auf Dauer zu viel für den Dämpfer war. Ich hatte angenommen, dass der DHX einfach nen bisschen stabiler ist als der RP


----------



## psycho82 (7. Februar 2012)

Wie MIK schon geschrieben hat, durch einen anderen Dämpfer wirst du das Ansprechverhalten oder die Charakteristik verändern. 
Je nach Dämpfer auch die Hitzebeständigkeit, was jedoch für deine Hüpfer nicht mehr Reserven bringen wird.
Ansprechverhalten und Charakteristik kannst du auch mit einem Tuning deines Dämpfers z.B. bei TF Tuned ändern lassen, wenn es dir soch darum geht. 


Bei deftig verpatzten Landung musst du dir eher um andere Komponenten gedanken machen z.B. LRS
Was fährst du mit deinem Onkel? Macht ggf. ein zustätzlicher Coil-Panzer für den Park bei dir Sinn?


Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (7. Februar 2012)

Was soll denn passieren, dass der Dämpfer platzt? Bist ja nun mal nicht Bender. Wenn der Dämpfer zu stark einfedert, dann setze Dich mal mit dem Thema Dämpfersetup auseinander. Wie viel wiegst Du? Wie viel Druck ist im Dämpfer? Wie weit offen ist die Zugstufe?


----------



## piilu (7. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre noch nicht so lange und hab mich in den letzten Tagen hier in dem Forum nen bisschen verrückt machen lassen. Da der DHX momentan relativ günstig zu bekommen ist wollte ich einfach wissen was der so bringen würe. Wenn das Wetter beser wird werd ich mal nen bisschen mit dem Dämpfersetup rumprobieren.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2012)

Ne, da lass Dich mal nicht verrückt machen, der RP23 ist ein solider Dämpfer, der richtig eingestellt hervorragend funktioniert. Wie gesagt ist das Thema richtiges Setup ganz wichtig. Antworte bitte einmal auf meine Fragen:

Gewicht?
Druck im Dämpfer
Wie viel Klicks ist die Zugstufe offen?


----------



## piilu (9. Februar 2012)

Mit Gepäck wiege ich um die 90 kg im Dämpfer waren jetzt knapp 15 Bar und bei der  Zugstuffe waren es 4 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## -MIK- (9. Februar 2012)

Okay, ich hab damals bei 105kg 18 Bar drin gehabt, versuch mal 16,5bar oder so, dann dürfte das Ganze schon wieder etwas knackiger sein. Zugstufe 4 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, also auf, ist recht langsam, ich würde ich es mal mit 8 - 9 Klicks versuchen.


----------



## piilu (9. Februar 2012)

Der Dämpfer hat nur 8 Klicks wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab, fühlte sich aber gerade auch im test nen bisschen langsam an. 
Was hällst du denn von diesen LRS, kann man die für Enduro Touren gebrauchen oder ist das doch eher was für harten Fr/DH Einsatz?
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...tPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KLN-SR33-10001


----------



## psycho82 (9. Februar 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat nur 8 Klicks wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab, fühlte sich aber gerade auch im test nen bisschen langsam an.
> Was hällst du denn von diesen LRS, kann man die für Enduro Touren gebrauchen oder ist das doch eher was für harten Fr/DH Einsatz?
> http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...tPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KLN-SR33-10001



Wenn du richtig schmackes in den Beinen hast koenntest du solch einen sackschweren LRS fuer den Parkeinsatz nehmen - mir waere er zu schwer zum touren! Glaube auch nicht, dass der Onkel eine 150er Nabe benoetigt!!!

Wenn es fuer Tour und Park sein sollte, dann lass dir einen LRS aufbauen z.B. Hope Pro Evo II und Alex Supra D 
Nur fuer Tour Hope Pro Evo II und ZTR Flow.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. Februar 2012)

Dann mach die Zugstufe auf 7 Klicks auf.


----------



## Montanez (11. Februar 2012)

mach dir mal keine sorgen, der rp23 funktioniert tadellos. mir ist er auch noch nicht einmal durchgeschlagen weil die federkennlinie vom jimbo recht progressiv wird zum ende hin. mir gefällt das...und übers ansprechverhalten kann ich weiß gott auch nicht klagen. bring das rad erstmal an seine grenzen, dann kannst du weiter sehn


----------



## Awesom-O (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde gerne diesen Thread wieder ausgraben, da ich gerade vor einer ähnlichen Frage stehe.

Fürs Trailsurfen reicht mir der RP23 vollkommen. Allerdings habe ich das Problem dass er bei Stufen, Drops und kleineren Doubles irgendwie sehr schnell durch den Federweg rauscht und dann am ende stark progressiv wird. Das fühlt sich in der Praxis einfach wenig komfortabel an. Wenn ich ihn so abstimme dass er nicht direkt durch 90% des Federwegs durchpumpt, wird das Ansprechverhälten eher mäßig.

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich auf der Suche nach einem weniger progressiven Dämpfer bin? 

Wie macht sich der DHX Air? Passen Stahlfederdämpfer in die schmale Wippe?

Die Gabel ist bereits auf Coil U-Turn umgerüstet und dieses Plus an Performance möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## herkulars (29. Oktober 2012)

> Passen Stahlfederdämpfer in die schmale Wippe?



Nein. (Jedenfalls nicht ohne Metallbearbeitung)



> Wie macht sich der DHX Air?



Das Ansprechverhalten ist gefühlt besser. Sowohl MIK als auch ich sind übereinstimmend der Meinung, das das Hinterrad wesentlich agiler dem Untergrund folgt als mit dem RP23.
Wie es mit den aktuellen Modellen aussieht kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Die Erfahrungen stammen vom 09er Modell.


----------



## Awesom-O (29. Oktober 2012)

Das Klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend. Ich hab das 2010er Modell. Das ist von der Hinterbaukinematik glaube ich baugleich.

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass ich einen 216x63er brauche?

Buchsen oben und unten 22,8?


----------



## herkulars (30. Oktober 2012)

Jup, die Maße stimmen. Kannst die vorhandenen Buchsen vom RP23 nehmen, wenn die noch nicht so sehr runter sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awesom-O (30. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal wie ist das denn bei euch mit der Maßhaltigkeit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme. Bei mir ist da ein guter mm Luft zwischen Buchse und Rahmen.


----------

